# Closing the can.



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, guys.

When I use contact cement, no matter how hard I put pressure on the top of the can to close it and avoid the evaporation of the remaining glue, it always happen. 

Recently I used a F-clamp with a wooden scrap to distribute the pressure evenly and the cap was closed very tight. By using a second wooden scrap on the bottom of the can the results were much the better


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

I insure the cement doesn't dry in the lid's groove. Then I use a board and dead blow hammer.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Pickup a 16p nail and put a hole in the lid's groove only,they try it if you still have a error take small brad nail and put a hole in the lid and put some making tape on it.

===


papasombre said:


> Hi, guys.
> 
> When I use contact cement, no matter how hard I put pressure on the top of the can to close it and avoid the evaporation of the remaining glue, it always happen.
> 
> Recently I used a F-clamp with a wooden scrap to distribute the pressure evenly and the cap was closed very tight. By using a second wooden scrap on the bottom of the can the results were much the better


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Whew! For a second there, from the thread title, I thought someone was cashing out.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Whew! For a second there, from the thread title, I thought someone was cashing out.


lid up or lid down thing...


----------

